
Hacktivists Are on the Rise–But Less Effective Than Ever - Elof
https://www.wired.com/story/hacktivism-sudan-ddos-protest/
======
turtlegrids
[https://outline.com/VhBTSN](https://outline.com/VhBTSN)

